# spec v seats in b14?



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

is it complicate? Bolt-On?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

will take custom brackets to be able to fit into the stock slider.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I put in the whole Spec V seats, brackets and all. 3 of 4 bolts line up and minor work to make 4th bolt work is required.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

do you have any pics?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

what type of modification is require to the 4bolt? You need to re-drill the bracket for the 4th hole?


----------

